# Ancient Skull



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Here's a skull I just finished. It is a urethane skull coated with drywall compound and sculpt or coat. I painted it with a mixture of acrylics and wood stain pigments.

















it has won the endorsement of the local houseflies.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Very cool! Great shape and texture


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I can almost smell the earth still trapped inside! nice paint dave!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Any plans for him yet?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Ghoul Friday said:


> Any plans for him yet?


Plans? Who needs to have plans for a skull? You can never have too many decaying skulls lying around the house.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

dave the dead said:


> Plans? Who needs to have plans for a skull? You can never have too many decaying skulls lying around the house.


Yes yes. I was just curious if there would be more skulls or a nice creature responsible for harvesting it


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Awesome paint job! That skull will look amazing where ever you put it. Love the shape of the eye sockets.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

excellant! love it!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Looks great, like all your stuff.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

What...No pics? I want to see the application process for applying dry wall compound, etc. Ante up with the pics already.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I really like the coloring on this one, very nice!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

DarkLore said:


> What...No pics? I want to see the application process for applying dry wall compound, etc. Ante up with the pics already.


I have documented the process on my blog.
http://theshadowfarm.blogspot.com/2009/06/ancient-skull.html


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Very nice sir! Like DC was saying, I can smell it from here.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Beautiful... Looks kind of like how I want my lantern to look.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can't think of any greater testimony to your skill at creating a realistic dead thing than flies landing on it looking to drop some saliva.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very nice and thanks for the blog process.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great work as always dave.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Another great prop Dave ... awesome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

very nice Dave!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

If the flies like it, it must be great! Nice work as usual!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks fresh from some ancient catacomb (like below).


----------

